# Rear bumper removal



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to redo my rear bumper and fill in my lines and rear valance. I've never taken it off though. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very simple. Remove the two screws and push "rivets" that hold the exhaust valance on at the bottom, take out the screws that hold the fender liners in. You could remove only the ones at on the backside if you want, then pull it forward out of the way. There are two hidden 10mm bolts connecting the bumper to the quarter panel at that seam. Next is pull the taillights out, then pop the two black pieces off at the top of the bumper, then there will be four screws, two under each one. I hope all of that makes sense.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Insight? Bentley manual, page 63-3.

1. Remove rear wheels
2. remove rear wheel housing liners
3. unclip left and right trim strips
4. remove screws 6 (top-center area of bumper where hatch meets bumper and under some plastic trim from what I can tell from the pic...trim in step 3.) and 8 (looks like bottom of bumper center area directly below 6) Looks like you need to remove the exhaust valence to get to these screws.
5. loosen nuts (inside wheel arch near where bumper meets fender) Pic shows they are in the vicinity of the exterior edge of the rear lights. they have lights out in the pic but instructions do not say they need to be removed.
6. loosen mounting screws for guide brackets (where ^^ nuts are) and press brackets downward to disengage from bumper cover
7. remove bumper cover.

8. buy your own damn bentley manual, you cheap bastard. 

cheers and post up pics when done.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Insight? Bentley manual, page 63-3.
> 
> 1. Remove rear wheels
> 2. remove rear wheel housing liners
> ...


I'll buy a Bentley soon. Thanks


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Noobs. 

http://www.wak-tt.com/rearbumper/rearbumper.htm


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Remove the 35lb counter weight while you're there. Especially if you have a subwoofer in the trunk anyway........


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Took my car to my buddies shop after work. Pulled the bumper and let them know the plan. Fill the 2 vertical lines, and redo my shaved valance. This time I'm gonna blend in the entire valance get rid of all the body lines (except for the long horizontal line through the center). While I have it off, I AM gonna remove the counterweight. I'm also going to see if I can get under there and install my RSB. I think if I've got the bumper off, it should be a little easier. 










I kinda like the short back end without the rear bumper :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> I kinda like the short back end without the rear bumper :laugh:



:laugh: I thought I may have been the only one. 

That's a lot of shaving! It's going to look awesome. Can't wait to see it. When will it be finished?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: I thought I may have been the only one.
> 
> That's a lot of shaving! It's going to look awesome. Can't wait to see it. When will it be finished?


Lol, "less is more". It should be done by Friday. But I'm not gonna worry about it. Doing sh|t to this car is done stressing me out. Plus, my boys are doing it for free for a couple referrals. I'll get some pics up on the instagreezy.



Btw, for any of you that don't have Instagram yet are missing out on some cool pics shared by other people who love what we love. :wave: Get that sh|t!


----------

